# All the Leaves are Brown



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

and the Sky is Grey - I've been for a VValk ( pup & long gun ) on a VVinter's day - sorry - cabin feVer sets in this time of year - PIKE asks how long till birds we can hunt !!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

REM, you gotta take up fishing while you and Pike are waiting for open season!!!!!

Take a leaf out of Sniper John's book!!!! 

You never know, it might help with the 'Long Wait'!!!! 

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ahmm...R.E... I remember last time I was caught quoting Shakespeare... :-X (Don't let Doug see it, he hates poetry...)

;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

data - The Bard - LiVes in the Backyard = poetry LOL !!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> Ahmm...R.E... I remember last time I was caught quoting Shakespeare... :-X (Don't let Doug see it, he hates poetry...)
> 
> ;D


Mrs Doug won't let me quote my dad's poetry to my kids......what does "ribald" mean? lol...my dad was called archibald I wonder if it's connected?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - answer to ? - SCURRILOUS - in your case - SON OF - LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Mama's and Papa's eh? who'd have 'em? lol


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - choke 2 death on chicken wing - mam ma Cass - what is IRONY - Harry Chapin # 1 song TAXI - KILLED in a TAXI crash - you can not write this stuff !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tell PIKE 62 days till dove season.

I know I'm evil but I've found a new use for Mushers secret. It keeps squirrels off my bird feeders, and entertains the dogs. You ever watch a squirrel try to run a fence with wax on its feet?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - VVe have doves everywere - thanks 4 the count down - buying a flat of shells each week - last year was GREAT - this year even better - PIKE & I start with a early wood duck weekend !!!! YEA !!!!!!!!


----------

